# Tissue Culture Labs



## orchidnutz (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi there; Is anyone familiar with any tissue culture labs that will work with _Cryptocoryne?_ I have a rare species that I would like to have cultured so that it can be traded and dispersed throughout the hobby. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori has done tissue culture of C. nuri. His user name is the same as his name.

Dr. Michael Kane at the University of Florida is an expert on tissue culture of aquatic plants. He has done Cryptocoryne and he has given several presentations on tissue culture at AGA conventions. He has been very willing to give hobbyists advice.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi orchidnutz,

PK is correct on all counts! If it were me, I would join Aquatic Gardeners Association (AGA - $20) and then purchase their 2008 and 2010 convention videos have have "how to" Dr. Kane demonstrations.

"*NEW!* The *2010 Convention* (2-disk set) is now available, and featuring all the stuff you've known and loved about the AGA Convention Videos: Claus Christensen asks the question "Are your growing conditions ideal? And do you care?", gives us some hints on shipping plants and acclimating tissue culture samples, and takes us on a tour halfway around the world. Dr. Mike Kane gives a lecture on amphibious plants, and a tissue culture workshop. Watch the AGA's best stick sterile samples into little jars! Karen Randall presents on aquascape design principles. Ghazanfar Ghori teaches how to grow emerse Crypts, and Jason Baliban talks about aquascape photography. We've also got a 3-camera edit of the Iron Aquascaper competition (sponsored by ADG), and a 9-minute highlight reel from our tour of Florida Aquatic Nurseries. This convention is also available on High-Definition Blu-Ray. Our *2008 convention* (2-disk set): On disk 1 you'll get all the lectures (Dr. Morin on Iron Uptake, Dr. Kane on tissue culture, Dr. Tan on mosses, Dr. Amano and Dr. Senske on aquascaping, and Dr. Randall on collecting in Thailand). On disk two are the two "live" events: the Iron Aquascaper, the Amano aquascaping demo, both 3-camera edits. We've also tucked in the Aquascaping Contest awards -- in total, over nine hours of stuff to watch! And not only is this the first year we're producing widescreen DVD's, this is also an opportunity to get the convention video on Blu-Ray High Def for only a few bucks more (it helps on those slides where you can barely read all the words)"


----------



## orchidnutz (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks folks; I appreciate the replies. I am an AGA member and I have read all of the info you have given but at this point in time I would rather that someone with experience attempt this. To my knowledge, there are very few specimens of _Cryptocoryne cordata Griffith var. grabowskii _ out there at present and this is a plant that needs to be in the hobby. Soooo, I am willing to pay to get this cultured and get it distributed within the hobby. If Ghazanfar Ghori were willing to do it, I would ship it to him immediately.
Thanks again for the replies
Jim


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Jim,

Ghazanfar did an excellent presentation on growing emersed crypts at our club here in Seattle. He is definitely the individual I would ask. He may be easier to reach through his Blog; KryptoKoryne. BTW, his blog is also an excellent source of crypt information.


----------



## orchidnutz (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Roy, eh;
Sounds like he would be a super speaker. I'll see if I can find another talk that he's doing and go. I'm going to be out your way doing a talk in Victoria, BC at the end of May. Anybody in your club coming to the Victoria Club that weekend?
Jim Robinson:canada:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Jim,

VAHC in Vancouver is a great club, is that the one you are referring to? I also heard there is a new club starting in the Victoria/Vancouver area as well. What will you be speaking on?

Sometimes our GSAS members will head that direction for their auctions, sometimes they come down here. It is a 2 - 3 hour drive and difficult to do on a weeknight! LOL!


----------



## orchidnutz (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi again Roy, eh
Nope, this one http://tgvas.com/ I'll be speaking on "Breeding Problem Fish." I think most people just want to hear about the altum angels though. Perhaps we shouldn't be talking on this thread and should take this private. Since I'm new on this forum, I don't wish to upset the moderator. You can email me at [email protected] or call me at 905 822 0441. I'm in Mississauga near Toronto.
Jim Robinson:canada:


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Tim at Aquaflora nurseries in Abbotsford, BC does aquatic plants tissue culture on a commercial level. He had successfully TC nurii. He sell a lot of his plants as stage 3 in container at a reasonable price which are distributed through a wholesaler in Alberta.

Roughly 2 to 2 1/2 hours drive from the Vancouver Airport.


----------

